
UK must embrace conifers in climate fight, says forestry chief - Myrmornis
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/feb/26/firs-fair-uk-must-embrace-conifers-in-climate-fight-says-forestry-chief
======
Myrmornis
A huge number of people nowadays are equating the fight for species
conservation with the fight against climate change, or at least assuming that
the two are well-aligned. This article is a good example of how they may in
fact be in conflict, and of the sort of damage that habitat-generic, long-term
climate alteration programs might do to shorter-term, habitat-specific
conservation programs.

